# Expert Boat Detail Destin- Pensacola



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Expert Boat Detail is a licensed and insured, professional boat detail service. Right now we are still offering the $100 savings off a complete detail to all PFF members. We are currently booked up throught April 8th. Please let Expert Boat Detail add value and shine to your boat. We are a family company, in the boat business. Buying, selling, consignments. Text, call or email. 850-686-4452. 

Once again Thanks PFF and we are looking forward to meeting more of ya all for the fish tacos and oysters on the beach! :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUEWATER BOUND (Sep 28, 2011)

*what your going rate*

I have a 23'8'' cobia walkaround, what do you charge per square foot for detail and wax. thanks, 
p.s. with discount, thanks


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Pm sent

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Thank you PFF! Thank you, Kevin! I hope you are enjoying your LIKE NEW Cobia again! We appreciate the business! Expert Boat Detail is booked up until May 5th. Please give us a call so we can schedule you for an awesome shine! 850-686-4452
https://www.facebook.com/expertboatdetail


----------

